
Vi Hart: Binary Hand Dance - ColinWright
http://vihart.com/blog/binary-hand-dance/
======
djm
This woman is awesome; be sure to have a look at her various other videos as
well:

<http://vihart.com/doodling/>

<http://vihart.com/videos/>

